# Favouritism and the In Crowd?



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Please feel free to tell me I`m talking rubbish and I don`t intend to start a debate or anything- but is it just me who feels there is quite a bit of favouritism and the in crowd on here? I was talking to an ex member recently (left of her own free will) And she told me that there is certainly an in crowd here and that is one of the reasons she left. I only really go in the dog section, so that is what I`m mainly talking about. Here is the exact words she said to me
"It`s partly photo threads really; I made the effort to like and comment on everyone`s photographs and when I posted photos of my dogs, a few people would like/comment but everyone else, including those whose photos I always liked and commented on would just ignore mine. You would get other photo threads with 30,40 likes and people saying how lovely the dog is etc including myself. But then I`m constantly bumping mine to the top and its just sinking again, with nobody taking much notice. It can`t be that people simply don`t notice, because my last photo thread on this site had hundreds of views, and was bumped up a lot in the course of a few days. After all my photo threads went the same way, I kept asking myself the same questions. "Do people just not care about my dogs? If not why am I here?" "Are my dogs ugly?" "Or am I just not popular enough?" But also on debates, people who aren`t popular would post something and then someone who was popular would come along, say the same thing and the popular person would get a ton of likes whilst the non popular just a few. After a few weeks of watching general forum going ons, it certainly drew me to the conclusion that the forum is basically one big popularity contest. The popular ones (and I honestly don`t know how half of them are popular!) get a ton of likes and comments on everything. No matter if that is a comment in a debate or their photo threads, whilst the non popular got ignored. So I really got fed up of getting myself upset that nobody seemed to like my dogs, yet were happy to criticise my dogs and decisions. So decided to just pack it all in x"

It really did get me wondering. And I must admit, I have noticed a slight divide of "Popular" and "Non Popular" Photo thread likes/comments don`t bother me, I only post photos if I like the photos personally and I post them cos I aint got anywhere else post them 
And I don`t bother getting myself involved in debates. Meh just general pondering after reading that


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I really don't understand the need to be part of an 'in crowd' 

Of course certain members will be more popular; some have been on here for years, some are friends in RL (remember that!), some take time to posts lots of great pics of their dogs, some give great advice so people will always ask for their opinions, etc ..... 

I don't post many pics, have only started a few threads, etc because I am too lazy so am not a 'popular' member, but so what?! It is only a 'popularity contest' if that's how you make it .... don't know why people take these things so personally, it's only a forum!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Be honest, I've more important things to worry about and if that does worry you - with the greatest respect and kindness - it's time to take a break


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

There are defo friendships etc, this was hugely brought home to me last week by a mods (inappropriate) comments as she closed a thread.

AS for pic threads, if I like a pic I'll like it, if not I wont. I generally dont look at who has posted it just the content. Does make me laugh tho (it has happened to me repeatedly) when you out up a thread, get 435 views and obe reply/ like lol doesnt bother me tho


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I personally think your over thinking things and making a slight drama that's not needed.
I dont think this forum is any different to many others and I dont understand the counting up 'likes'.
I hope you dont let this spoil the forum for you, use it for what it is and do not take it too seriously.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

#firstworldproblems :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

You're talking rubbish!

But keep it up and maybe one day we can have a duel of words: :wink:

I don't frequent this joint as often as some of the other members so I have no idea who's taken a sh1tty fit or who's popular and who's not popular.


I've never been one for scoring points anyway but I bet I've got more than you!:tongue:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think people take the internet too seriously lol, yes there are groups of people who get along, and maybe become friends, and yes some peoples pictures get more comments than others, but in the grand scheme of life, is it really that important? I just take everything on here with a pinch of salt, chances are I will never meet anyone from here so I couldn't give two hoots if a stranger liked or disliked me or my animals lol - I don't post pictures of my dog since there have been loads of threads about dog breeds people love/hate and labs are always pretty high on the hate list :lol: 
I don't really think it's a popularity contest at all, and if people feel cool because they get a bunch of likes then that's pretty sad

fwiw I am not in a clique but I have posted threads and had one or two comments and then others where you get lots of comments, it very much depends on the topic and if it's something people want to talk about or can give advice on - I rarely check who has posted what when reading a long thread


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


Canine K9 said:


> Please feel free to tell me I`m talking rubbish and I don`t intend to start a debate or anything- but is it just me who feels there is quite a bit of favouritism and the in crowd on here? I was talking to an ex member recently (left of her own free will) And she told me that there is certainly an in crowd here and that is one of the reasons she left. I only really go in the dog section, so that is what I`m mainly talking about. Here is the exact words she said to me
> "It`s partly photo threads really; I made the effort to like and comment on everyone`s photographs and when I posted photos of my dogs, a few people would like/comment but everyone else, including those whose photos I always liked and commented on would just ignore mine. You would get other photo threads with 30,40 likes and people saying how lovely the dog is etc including myself. But then I`m constantly bumping mine to the top and its just sinking again, with nobody taking much notice. It can`t be that people simply don`t notice, because my last photo thread on this site had hundreds of views, and was bumped up a lot in the course of a few days. After all my photo threads went the same way, I kept asking myself the same questions. "Do people just not care about my dogs? If not why am I here?" "Are my dogs ugly?" "Or am I just not popular enough?" But also on debates, people who aren`t popular would post something and then someone who was popular would come along, say the same thing and the popular person would get a ton of likes whilst the non popular just a few. After a few weeks of watching general forum going ons, it certainly drew me to the conclusion that the forum is basically one big popularity contest. The popular ones (and I honestly don`t know how half of them are popular!) get a ton of likes and comments on everything. No matter if that is a comment in a debate or their photo threads, whilst the non popular got ignored. So I really got fed up of getting myself upset that nobody seemed to like my dogs, yet were happy to criticise my dogs and decisions. So decided to just pack it all in x"
> 
> It really did get me wondering. And I must admit, I have noticed a slight divide of "Popular" and "Non Popular" Photo thread likes/comments don`t bother me, I only post photos if I like the photos personally and I post them cos I aint got anywhere else post them
> And I don`t bother getting myself involved in debates. Meh just general pondering after reading that


:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

This question seems to come up time & again - is there a clique on the forum? Or an In-Crowd? Or (one I read recently) Forum Royalty?

And, as far as I am aware, there is not.

However, as you find in real life, some people have a way with words or a charisma that flows into their posts which makes them compelling reading and thus they attract more attention when they post. Some people maybe are not comfortable with words or keyboards and this comes across in their offerings and this results in members not rushing to read them. Simply put, the loud & verbose will be noticed more than those who are quieter & reserved.

Very often we will see two threads discussing similar topics - one will be highly active because it had been put on by a member whom others know writes good posts or puts up good topics for debate. The other may well disappear with barely a glance because the OP has not managed to put their point across in a manner that is appealling.

I don't think many members go out of their way to ignore other members (except where swords have perhaps crossed) and I would be very disappointed if they did. 


.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

bordie said:


> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


Well you're delightful.........


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Cleo38. 

I have learnt through posts from others that they have met and are friends in the real world so I suppose it could seem that some are more popular than others.
To be honest I don't read and comment on every thread, some are more appealing to me than others not because of who posted them but because of what they are about.
Also, some members are brilliant at giving excellent advice and help to others in a no nonsense way (I hate things being sugar coated un-necessarily) others are really funny - laughter is always good 
I think it sad that some are offended and upset enough to leave the forum, I really like it here


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Not too sure what the point of this thread is?

OP. I am sorry your friend felt the way she did and that no one liked the pics of her dogs.

I am sure her dogs are gorgeous, maybe she posted the pics when the like system never worked?

Look. Tell her to get back on here, post some pics and we will all like the pics!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Whoops. I apologise if It was an issue creating this thread  Like I said, none of that is what I said. I don`t really care, but it made me think thats all
Again there isn`t really a point, just ponderings


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a forum threads important to one, might be pointless to another, same as issues in real life. Dont apolagise......


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

I can see where the OP is coming from  As there does seem be those who are more 'popular' but that might be because they've been on the forum longer or have given good advice in the past. 
I think wherever you go in life there are going to be those who can get away with anything or are 'favourites' of those higher up the chain, whether that be in 'forumland' or in the world of work.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ooh look! Bordie's got a clique.



bordie said:


> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


Aint nobody messin' with that!:nonod:


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well you're delightful.........


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Stick with me I can kill a thread at a 100 paces that or most people have me on ignore.:001_tt1:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

suewhite said:


> Stick with me I can kill a thread at a 100 paces that or most people have me on ignore.:001_tt1:


We`d miss potato throwing threads if you were on ignore


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Stick with me I can kill a thread at a 100 paces that or most people have me on ignore.:001_tt1:


Probably scared sh1tless of you thats why


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> We`d miss potato throwing threads if you were on ignore


See thats all you lot remember me for SPUDS


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Of course there is an in-crowd and favourites. It's a forum and, as in real life, this will always be the case. If people are too sensitive to cope with this then they are free to leave (which is the main advantage of a forum over real life).

I often post photo threads that don't get many views or replies, but that could be for many reasons (I post too many, people don't like me, people don't like my dog, it is a busy day and threads disappear quickly etc. etc. etc.). It is a nice ego boost when people say your dog is cute or your photos are good but, TBH, I get more "bothered" when threads asking for advice get few views/replies but that's life...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I'm sorry your friends pics didn't get liked etc. sometimes it can be down to bad post timing. Like post on a Sunday and the forum seems quietier. (To me anyway) 

However I've always found this forum to be very welcoming and friendly and try to include everyone. In all the form life, weather it be a thread to help people get to know each other and get some friend list friends to connect with or great advice, funny etc.

I'm sure if your friend keep posting her/his threads will be seen in the end. Sometimes it just takes time for people to come a crossed them. I've even found myself coming acrossed thread weeks later as it's easy to miss stuff.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Stick with me I can kill a thread at a 100 paces that or most people have me on ignore.:001_tt1:


Who said that???? :yikes:

:lol:

.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Stick with me I can kill a thread at a 100 paces that or most people have me on ignore.:001_tt1:


My computer refuses to show any posts you make so I wouldn't know how good you are at killing threads.

:biggrin5:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont post pictures on here to get likes, i post pictures on here to share and remember my good ad bad days with my dog. Popularity means nothing to me, and it never has. 

If people dont like threads it can be down to many things. personally i only like a post if i actually find it helpful/ funny or generally makes me go awwwww.

People tend to make mountains out of molehills on the internet. as soon as a few people have a different opinion to a poster there are cry's 'bully' 'popular crowd' 'jumping on the bandwagon' ect. 

At the end of the day if you dont like it just turn off the computer and move onto something else. life is to short to be worried about these things.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things does it matter ? I've been a member for a few years now, and yes I've probably got a few 'Friends' that I communicate with fairly frequently, I'm sure, as well, that quite a few members don't agree with my lifestyle and the fact that I work my dogs on a shoot. That's O.K. we all live our lives the way we deem fit. I tend to use the forum as a vehicle to jot down my thoughts on the day, much as one might use a diary, sometimes they strike a chord with a few members, sometimes they don't, some people 'Like' what I post, many others, I'm sure, find me terminally boring but it doesn't matter, the mere act of jotting down my thoughts and musings help me, if I get likes, fine, if not I go to bed and ready myself for another day, I certainly shall not lose sleep over not being part of 'The In Crowd' if such a thing exists.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like crowds where ever they are :nonod:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I will say there are a few big heads know it all's on Dog Chat there opinion or none:dita:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think that's why I don't 'notice' so much of what goes on, life is too short to be stressed out by a forum. With age comes wisdom and I'm old enough to be wise enough to let stuff go over my head. Maybe if I was a lot younger I might have taken offence. Then again, I probably wouldn't!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

springerpete said:


> I'm terminally boring but it doesn't matter.


Awe pete!:sad:

I never realised.:nonod:

You should have said something much sooner than you have and I could have liked more of your posts.

I could bloody well kick myself.

How long have you got?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> Of course there is an in-crowd and favourites. It's a forum and, as in real life, this will always be the case. If people are too sensitive to cope with this then they are free to leave (which is the main advantage of a forum over real life).


Absolutely agree. Some people get tons of attention on here, others simply don't. It may be shared interests, more interesting topics, similar dogs or issues. I always look at other springers and I keep an eye on people from Horse and Hound *waves* and I have a few 'friends' on here. I don't respond to some people for various reasons and some threads/problems extreme views whatever don't interest me.

No matter what the situation, be it school, an office full of people, an agility group, a yard full of horse lovers, there will always, in life, be the 'in crowd'. It's human nature to bond with some and not with others. Read Lord of the Flies, very interesting study!

Zero point in worrying about your popularity or that of others on a forum.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Everyone is here solely because they love animals, just because we share one trait doesn't mean we're going to all get along. Of course there are going to be groups of people with similar interests that get on better than others but it doesn't mean there's some kind of in-crowd.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

delca1 said:


> I think that's why I don't 'notice' so much of what goes on, life is too short to be stressed out by a forum. With age comes wisdom and I'm old enough to be wise enough to let stuff go over my head. Maybe if I was a lot younger I might have taken offence. Then again, I probably wouldn't!!


I completely agree, I have far more important things going on in my life to worry about how many 'likes' I get on a post 

Tbh, my posts are usually littered with spelling mistakes, ill thought out or argumentative when I'm bored at work!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I know we can't probably say but who is Forum Royalty? See it's these things that utterly pass me by, like cryptic crossword clues.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Awe pete!:sad:
> 
> I never realised.:nonod:
> 
> ...


Zaros, Probably not as long as I'd like so don't be kicking yourself. Join me in a toast to cliques everywhere, where would we be without them....


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't venture into dog chat often, but I do always try and "like" photo threads, because people have taken the time to put them on - and I haven't got a ****ing clue how to do the same.

Yes, there will be groups/cliques wherever you are - here on in RL.

As long as there's no bullying or ganging up, I can't see there's much problem.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooh, ooh, anyone watch Catfish? People having online 'relationships' and then when they meet, realising that they don't actually like each other? I'm glad I don't know anyone from here IRL, I'm sure everyone is lovely  but it might be very disappointing to meet them! (Except I'm gonna stalk Lostbear, Shh, don't tell her!!)

What we drinking, Pete? I have some very fine bourbon....


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Ooh, ooh, anyone watch Catfish? People having online 'relationships' and then when they meet, realising that they don't actually like each other? I'm glad I don't know anyone from here IRL, I'm sure everyone is lovely  but it might be very disappointing to meet them! (Except I'm gonna stalk Lostbear, Shh, don't tell her!!)
> 
> What we drinking, Pete? I have some very fine bourbon....


That programme is proper scary!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

cinnamontoast said:


> Ooh, ooh, anyone watch Catfish? People having online 'relationships' and then when they meet, realising that they don't actually like each other? I'm glad I don't know anyone from here IRL, I'm sure everyone is lovely  but it might be very disappointing to meet them! (Except I'm gonna stalk Lostbear, Shh, don't tell her!!)
> 
> What we drinking, Pete? I have some very fine bourbon....


Sorry, I'm a single malt man myself, still happy to join you though.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Zaros, Probably not as long as I'd like so don't be kicking yourself. *Join me in a toast to cliques everywhere,* *where would we be without them....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> On another thread probably. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

As far as Im concerned my picture and video threads dont get near as many likes and comments as they should, but Im greedy that way. 

I protect my doggy-ma ego by telling myself its because I usually post when everyone else is asleep. 

Im sure its not because everyone else is posting better pictures of more photogenic dogs - or is it?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm always surprised by these threads. Who cares? seriously?


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> springerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zaros, Probably not as long as I'd like so don't be kicking yourself. *Join me in a toast to cliques everywhere,* *where would we be without them....[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm faaaaaar from the madding crowd... or should that be the mad crowd? Anyway I don't think I'm in a crowd, plenty of space on the sofa here.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

ouesi said:


> As far as Im concerned my picture and video threads dont get near as many likes and comments as they should, but Im greedy that way.
> 
> I protect my doggy-ma ego by telling myself its because I usually post when everyone else is asleep.
> 
> Im sure its not because everyone else is posting better pictures of more photogenic dogs - or is it?


Haha, maybe subconciously I don't post pics or start threads as I am worried they won't get the likes or response I crave .... or maybe I am just over thinking this now!!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Haha, maybe subconciously I don't post pics or start threads as I am worried they won't get the likes or response I crave .... or maybe I am just over thinking this now!!


Or maybe you are just lazy like me....


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

labradrk said:


> I'm always surprised by these threads. Who cares? seriously?


I care damit!! Now go like one of my picture threads!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Or maybe you are just lazy like me....


Yep, I think it is this tbh


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

Its not so much about 'cliques' but who behaves like a total...










...in general i find...and i've found a few. But hey, i'm sure we have enough space on the interwebs for all the numptys as well...


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Yep, I think it is this tbh


I don't have a fancy-pants camera. Actually I don't have a camera full stop. So the only pictures I can get of my dogs (via my phone) have to be sitting or standing motionless.....fairly dull to post repeatedly!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I don't have a fancy-pants camera. Actually I don't have a camera full stop. So the only pictures I can get of my dogs (via my phone) have to be sitting or standing motionless.....fairly dull to post repeatedly!


I only have my phone ... well did .... it's broken atm so I only have a rubbish one to make do for a while.

I am amazed at some of the pics people post on here, they are fantastic so mine look so crap in comparison as I do not have any flair for photography ... & I can't be @rsed to upload them & stuff.

I would much rather look at everyone elses great shots than my poor ones


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I don't have a fancy-pants camera. Actually I don't have a camera full stop. So the only pictures I can get of my dogs (via my phone) have to be sitting or standing motionless.....fairly dull to post repeatedly!


I do


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> I do


No you don't, your pics are great!

I loved the lizard one recently


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I make an effort to like and comment on everyones' photo threads - especially if there have been a ton of looks and no comments. Because it is nice for people to know that their dog / scenery / achievement / whatever is being admired and I do genuinely mean what I say when I comment. My photo threads often get plenty of likes and rather than thinking I am in some way popular I always just assume that it is people returning the compliments I have paid them. Simple.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I only have my phone ... well did .... it's broken atm so I only have a rubbish one to make do for a while.


See, my camera is working fine but my dog is broken so most of my photos are very boring

Am I the only one who will very carefully noting how many likes and comments my next picture thread gets?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I did a thread a few weeks ago about cliques, I think there are some people who tend to *stick together*, I have real life friends on here as well as online friends but if anyone is too much hassle to be bothered with, I make use of the ignore function. I have the best dogs in the world, and I love the times we spend together, that's what matters most to me in the world


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> No you don't, your pics are great!
> 
> I loved the lizard one recently


Yeah but the dog just sits about these days and I still inflict pictures on you all


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

To be honest all these threads do is generate paranoia with insinuations being made left, right and centre and certainly don't help forum cohesiveness. I am well aware that some folk despise me and others like me as they have been upfront and also aware that others talk behind my back which is worse. Why fan the flames?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> Yeah but the dog just sits about these days and I still inflict pictures on you all


Haha, you can 'inflict' as many pics of the lovely Alfie as you like!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

Dogless said:


> To be honest all these threads do is generate paranoia with insinuations being made left, right and centre and certainly don't help forum cohesiveness. I am well aware that some folk despise me and others like me as they have been upfront and also aware that others talk behind my back which is worse. Why fan the flames?


YOU? How is it possible someone could despise you?! Youre the nice one! 

Tell me who they are and Ill refuse to like their pictures. Thatll teach em....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I'm a relative newbie on this forum (is it really 6 months already) and have found it on the whole a friendly and welcoming place. There are one or two people I find unnecessarily rude and sarcastic who seem to like undermining others but otherwise I think its like all walks of life, some people get on and some don't, some like the same sort of things and others don't. I can only speak for the dog section so would say it is very fast moving, there are so many stickies at the top of each section that threads fall off the first page very quickly and I always wonder how many people bother to look back beyond the first page so perhaps your friend was unlucky in that respect. As far as likes go - when I start a thread or post photos I always give a like to anyone who responds whether I agree with their post or not so some threads can end up with lots of likes but it doesn't necessarily mean the OP is receiving them. I've never been on a forum that uses the likes and reps before and can see whilst its useful it does perhaps lead to some people feeling more left out/isolated and can certainly fuel some egos that seem big enough already


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Simple answer is yes of course there's an in-crowd. You have people who know each other personally for example. That's natural. The more important question: Does that mean exclusive? nope.

When it comes down to it everyone here, if they need it will get support. Photo likes, threads of "Who's got the cutest animal" etc don't mean a thing and they'll be dominated by the in-crowd, most of who will deny it exists. For them it doesn't  That doesn't mean anybody in that crowd will not help when it's really needed. Likes and reputation are only superficial and mean absolutely nothing at the end of the day. Help and advice when needed, that's the strength of the forum.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I never go on picture threads, I just find them boring  It's why I only stay around General Chat and rarely venture out into Dog Chat.

In all forums there are groups and more popular users but it's also fun to just keep to yourself.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogless said:


> To be honest all these threads do is generate paranoia with insinuations being made left, right and centre and certainly don't help forum cohesiveness. I am well aware that some folk despise me and others like me as they have been upfront and also aware that others talk behind my back which is worse. Why fan the flames?


As the great Oscar Wlde said ....

*'There is only one thing in life worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about'*

I am far too boring to be talked about


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

I really wouldn't say there's an 'in-crowd', there's certainly a few friendship groups but nothing I have seen to suggest anything's going on to do with favouritism.. (Past member)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> As the great Oscar Wlde said ....
> 
> *'There is only one thing in life worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about'*
> 
> I am far too boring to be talked about


Or are you????? 

Paranoid yet?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Or are you?????
> 
> Paranoid yet?


Haha, flattered more like!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

My ears are burning, is someone talking about me?

Oh crap, no, it's sunburn. Damn you, pale complexion!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ItsonlyChris said:


> I never go on picture threads, I just find them boring
> I rarely venture out into Dog Chat.


*There, there now Oscar.

Don't you go upsetting yourself

If Mohamed refuses to come to the mountain, the mountain will just have to go to Mohamed.*​







 :tongue:​


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Well this is why I don't put picture threads up very often 










Seriously, I have dozens of pictures as lame as this


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Well this is why I don't put picture threads up very often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do a best booboo picture thread


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

rona said:


> Do a best booboo picture thread


Hey good idea  I have plenty more


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow  What have I done 
Best stay out of general and stick with my unpopular photo threads in dog chat  .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Wow  What have I done
> Best stay out of general and stick with my unpopular photo threads in dog chat  .


You're never happy you :001_tt2:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> That programme is proper scary!






springerpete said:


> Sorry, I'm a single malt man myself, still happy to join you though.


Thank God, it's the husband's, I'm sure he wouldn't mind for a fellow in need, but if you've got your own, fab! 



Dogless said:


> To be honest all these threads do is generate paranoia with insinuations being made left, right and centre and certainly don't help forum cohesiveness. I am well aware that some folk despise me and others like me as they have been upfront and also aware that others talk behind my back which is worse. Why fan the flames?


Despise? That's a very strong word, G! I'm not sure it's correct, just some people get the arse and can't back down, even if they're wrong. You know you're a popular girl on here!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Canine K9 said:


> Wow  What have I done
> Best stay out of general and stick with my unpopular photo threads in dog chat  .


*And let the " in crowd " win? 
Nope you just have to get stuck in. You can be part of the " in crowd" just as soon as you know what things to post about.
I'm sorry your friend felt left out. Tell her we can all go through that stage on here. Chin up, best foot forward and most importantly, don't let the barstewards get ya down.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Think it's exactly as cleo said; some of us have been here years and or know each other in real life, but we were all new and had that at some point :yesnod:

Also, because it IS such a close forum, and like any family we have members we love or effin well hate, we still tend to band together 

Not that I'm one of the popular people :lol: far from it, but I do know a lot of people in real life.



Zaros said:


> You're talking rubbish!
> 
> But keep it up and maybe one day we can have a duel of words: :wink:
> 
> ...


I particularly dislike zaros. He irks me greatly :yesnod:

P.s I'd probably marry him if I wasn't bi, he wasn't married, he lived in a normal climate, his dogs wouldn't see mine as a healthy part of a raw diet and there wasn't a billion years different between us. Not saying he's ancient but...well; you know. Bless him.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lol. some of the replies on here have had e howling laughing....what a witty bunch.lol


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I only really post photo threads so I can find all my good pictures I've taken of Apollo without having to go through my photo bucket which has over 6000 photos on it :lol: 

I will say there are members that if I see a photo thread by them I will always look at it and normally like it because I really like their dogs, unless im in the middle of something then I usually forget , nothing against anyone else's dog I look at most photo threads to be honest regardless of the member and will like the pictures but sometimes there's nothing you can add to the thread that hasn't already been said

I don't think there's really an in crowd just people who know each other better, however I think nearly everyone on this forum has been amazing when there have been real issues particularly my problems with housing


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suewhite said:


> See thats all you lot remember me for SPUDS


Don't put yourself down Mrs ............. there's slippers & duffle coats too


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Don't put yourself down Mrs ............. there's slippers & duffle coats too


Let's not forget the cauliflowers and spying on her neighbours!!

A veritable little soap opera is our Sue - much better than Eastenders that's for darn sure!!! 

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie. 

She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Everyone is here solely because they love animals, just because we share one trait doesn't mean we're going to all get along. Of course there are going to be groups of people with similar interests that get on better than others but it doesn't mean there's some kind of in-crowd.


That ^ is my real life best friend and we really DON'T get along :lol: like, genuinely :lol: we have h most bizarre relationship but are sort of addicted to each other and after nearly 5 years in December we've accepted we're stuck for life.

Plus she's one of the very few who can speak Emma 



McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


Oh?!

Coming from the owner of the dog who broke MY dogs heart I think that's a bit rich


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


And that is all that matters.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


You what? Im still waiting for the vid of Kenzie in her head scarf with her zimmer frame, glasses and pipe!!!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> You what? Im still waiting for the vid of Kenzie in her head scarf with her zimmer frame, glasses and pipe!!!


Lmao! I've clearly missed something bizarre :skep:

Have you seen the uber-sticky-bud one? Best PF photo ever!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


I happen to think McKenzie is a gorgeous little thing. She's adorable. I don't have a dog so never go into Dog Chat so don't see her piccies. You let me know when you post any up and I'll be sure to go and like them. 

.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Well this is why I don't put picture threads up very often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a brilliant picture showing the way grass can survive in a concrete desert 



rona said:


> Do a best booboo picture thread


Now that would be a thread I would look at!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure if theres an in crowd as much as "friends" who naturally gravitate towards each other.

Im not very "social" on this forum and so do find that I am mostly passed over - doesnt shut me up though (im lucky if a thread I start gets beyond a single page)  Regardless of whether someone replies - it still passes the time


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

There will always be cliques and ' forum royalty' (that phrase makes me teeth itch) and back biting whispers on t'internet. It's the law

<gavel>

And some will simper and feign humbleness whilst trying to disguise their narcissistic belief that they are grander, more knowledgeable and better than everyone else  let's face it, if one is going to sit on a high horse, where better than a pet forum?  Every forum is the same and it's a reflection of real life.

I actually think PF is a very caring, forgiving and very helpful forum and very easy going compared to some forums (Munsnet - now there is a nest of vipers )


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I originally found my way here cos I had taken in some rescued cats that were sick and despite spending money at the vets, wasn't getting very far. I know very little about cats generally so if they are sick, I am clueless.

I love dogs, owned several over the years and have 4 now....thought I was reasonably clued up on the dog front. Started reading and realise I know very little about dogs too.

I don't really give out advice on either cos I don't really feel I know enough.

struggling with forum royalty...and still searching for it.lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

LOLcats said:


> There will always be cliques and *' forum royalty'* (that phrase makes me teeth itch)





lilythepink said:


> struggling with* forum royalty*...and still searching for it.lol


I read this one for the first time a couple of weeks ago on the 'clique' thread and thought WTF???? ut:

.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I read this one for the first time a couple of weeks ago on the 'clique' thread and thought WTF???? ut:
> 
> .


yes, me too...still scratching my head about it.lol


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> I originally found my way here cos I had taken in some rescued cats that were sick and despite spending money at the vets, wasn't getting very far. I know very little about cats generally so if they are sick, I am clueless.
> 
> I love dogs, owned several over the years and have 4 now....thought I was reasonably clued up on the dog front. Started reading and realise I know very little about dogs too.
> 
> ...


Cat chat scares the utter shebaggins out of me and, although I read it and answer certain peoples posts I otherwise st*u :lol:



MoggyBaby said:


> I read this one for the first time a couple of weeks ago on the 'clique' thread and thought WTF???? ut:
> 
> .


See you're an example of what EVERYONE has pretty much said!

I've been here FAR longer than you, yet I see you as far, far higher 'up' :lol:

But you've made that by being lovely and yourself and I AM gratified to be your friend 

Not because you're on a forum, though; because I'd be gratified to be MB's or other peoples friends in real life.

The others I'm not interested in, or, more usually, don't dare ask in case they reject me :lol:

6 and 2 3's


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


Uuuh hmmmmmm I think you'll find she is a dog that Millie loves very very much my just whilst Millie doesn't mind the car she doesn't like planes.

On the few times we met (and yes I was stupidly shy)  but McKenzie was the most beautiful sweet and well behaved little girl.

I'm not a 'smsll' Dog person but McKenzie won me over!

And as for your heel work to music routines even hubby has watched them in awe!!

Not a dog many like indeed,***shakes head as walking away***


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> See you're an example of what EVERYONE has pretty much said!
> 
> I've been here FAR longer than you, yet I see you as far, far higher 'up' :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh Sweetie, I am NOT 'higher up' than anybody. I know nothing, what little I know has been learnt here, at the knees of people with much more knowledge than I could ever hope to have, and I absolutely never claim to have all the answers.

I do, on the other hand, speak LOADS of complete sh!tty bollax - and swear a lot - and the weird folks around here seem to like it. As for being lovely??? Are you off your meds again?????  

I am, though, very happy to be your friend hun because you are very funny, and sweet, and you keep us all very entertained with your 'phone-speak'. I know that I am one of many who think this of you. You have plenty of friends around here. xx

.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

These threads always confuse me..


Am I popular?

Am I in cliques? 

Do people like me? (I know some don't from pm's!)

But does it matter? 

I generally respond to posts that interest me and that I see. With the 'what I see' being the key point- Real Life is busy - Its not ignoring things but I respond to posts which are around when I happen to be online just like everyone else ;-)

There's some members I'm friends with in real life- of course I notice their threads. 

There's some member I'm good online friends with ie talk on FB/ email or pm - so naturally I'm drawn to their threads. 

I think if people start over thing things then this type of forum isn't a good idea for them.

Generally I've found it a very welcoming supportive place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

Milliepoochie said:


> Uuuh hmmmmmm I think you'll find she is a dog that Millie loves very very much my just whilst Millie doesn't mind the car she doesn't like planes.
> 
> On the few times we met (and yes I was stupidly shy)  but McKenzie was the most beautiful sweet and well behaved little girl.
> 
> ...





Flamingoes said:


> Oh?!
> 
> Coming from the owner of the dog who broke MY dogs heart I think that's a bit rich





MoggyBaby said:


> I happen to think McKenzie is a gorgeous little thing. She's adorable. I don't have a dog so never go into Dog Chat so don't see her piccies. You let me know when you post any up and I'll be sure to go and like them.


 Thank you all! Although now I'm worried I sound like a passive-aggressive teenager whining that no one likes her just so everyone says 'I do!'. :blushing: If McKenzie could talk she would thank you all for your love and say rrr: to everyone else :lol: But really, it doesn't bother me. I always used to 'vet' the photos I put on because of her mouth staining and how people would always go on about how they didn't like dogs with stained beards or mouths or tear stains, but then I realised that was ridiculous. She could be green and I wouldn't love her any less!



Lexiedhb said:


> You what? Im still waiting for the vid of Kenzie in her head scarf with her zimmer frame, glasses and pipe!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: the video's nearly finished :yesnod:



Flamingoes said:


> Lmao! I've clearly missed something bizarre :skep:
> 
> Have you seen the uber-sticky-bud one? Best PF photo ever!!


Oh, the sticky buds :nonod: Won't forget those in a hurry!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> We have members we love or effin well hate.
> I particularly dislike zaros. He irks me greatly :yesnod:
> 
> P.s I'd probably marry him if I wasn't bi, he wasn't married, he lived in a normal climate, his dogs wouldn't see mine as a healthy part of a raw diet and there wasn't a billion years different between us. Not saying he's ancient but...well; you know. Bless him.


I guess with odds such as these ^^^ there's very little point in me bumping off MrsZee.

But let's just suppose I did?

As I consider myself quite a modern man, despite my years :angry: and certainly not the jealous type then surely things might begin to stack up in my favour:sneaky2:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I havent read all 10 pages but I totally agree with whoever K9 was talking to that left. They hit the nail right on the head! Some people I understand why they are popular (friendly, nice souls who are fair and polite to everyone) others though?? I get the feeling that a few people are only so popular and fawned over coz nobody wants to be on the receiving end of one of their s***storms!!LOL:lol:
I know where I stand.....my threads are the forum equilivant of the Titanic! Not that it matters coz Im never going to meet any of you lot IRL anyways!:001_tt2:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> If McKenzie could talk she would thank you all for your love and say rrr: to everyone else :lol: But really, it doesn't bother me. I always used to 'vet' the photos I put on because of her mouth staining and how people would always go on about how they didn't like dogs with stained beards or mouths or tear stains, but then I realised that was ridiculous. She could be green and I wouldn't love her any less!


I grew up with Westies, and being Scottish, have a great fondness for them. Delightful little dogs. Stubborn little feckers too. Always have to have the last word.  Great wee characters.

If I could only have one dog, I'm afraid my first choice would be a black cocker spanial called Charlie. If I could have 2 dogs my second would be a Westie. 

However, with a current slave status of 5 cats dictating to me, pooches are not going to be on the list for a very long time. 

.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Im in my own in-crowd


In every walk of life "like" will attract "like", work, school, play....whatever, a face either fits or it doesnt


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW, anyone without a Border Collie cant join my crowd, they are - like - totally weird OMG....


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

From the point of view as someone who doesnt post much there are people that are more popular. But no different to real life. They are the ones who post more, generally chatty and friendly to everyone and can have a laugh. But I dont think there is favouritism, just friendships. 

Anyway now i have said that i will slip back into just lurking and liking other peoples pictures and posts...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My little group is so exclusive, it currently only has one member.

Every friday might we have a little dance to our theme:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Zaros said:


> I guess with odds such as these ^^^ there's very little point in me bumping off MrsZee.
> 
> But let's just suppose I did?
> 
> As I consider myself quite a modern man, despite my years :angry: and certainly not the jealous type then surely things might begin to stack up in my favour:sneaky2:


Ahhh s*d it; I'll go back to bed *cuddles up to mrs zee*

Much less complicated  :lol: x

Ps catz4 - see I've always thought of you as being royalty 

Ps c


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

*Appalled that Flams has turned off auto correct*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> Ahhh s*d it;* I'll go back to bed *cuddles up to mrs zee* *
> 
> Much less complicated  :lol: x


And another of Zaros's fantasies just came true........ :ihih:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


I think McKenzie is sweet . The breed popularity goes in cycles; at one point lots of folk said they would like to own a ridgie - the last few threads no one has. I either assumed that my pair had put folk off  or that they just aren't the current "trend" of dog to want. I still reckon they are the most fantastic dogs in the world though .


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well ill always be a the sh1!!y end of the stick

More likely to be found in the dungeons than in the throne room

Afraid i came to the conclusion a longtime ago everyone else in the world, apart from me of course, is wrong :ihih:
and
i am just an argumentative old cow
everywhere


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I know we can't probably say but who is Forum Royalty? See it's these things that utterly pass me by, like cryptic crossword clues.


OUCH!!! goodness I just dropped my Crown on my toe.:ihih::laugh:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well thanks to all you responses  I'll pass your messages on guys  And Kenzie is beautiful!


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

I am going to get a t shirt made

'If you don't click like then on yer bike!'

Or

'If you're not a thanker then you're a .......'

No, maybe not....


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> The breed popularity goes in cycles; at one point lots of folk said they would like to own a ridgie - the last few threads no one has. I either assumed that my pair had put folk off  or that they just aren't the current "trend" of dog to want.


And nobody ever wants a strange mongrel like Sprocket 

As others have said, I probably miss loads of threads, photo or otherwise, as I tend to pop on and off while I am at work or in the evenings when I should be doing other things...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> OUCH!!! goodness I just dropped my Crown on my toe.:ihih::laugh:


False teeth falling out again Sue????










   _*Moggybaby having a laugh.*_

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: _*Sue having a laugh*_

:lol:

.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Not read all the replies but I can imagine where it's going from previous threads following a similar theme.

I used to believe this forum has "cliques", "The popular kids", "The In-Crowd", but I must admit, the Royalty one got me thinking WTF? 



McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


Excuse me, Missus? Kenzie? Not popular? You, not popular? Kenzie is THE most popular Westie on here! And you're vey much a fully paid up member of the In crowd  



lilythepink said:


> yes, me too...still scratching my head about it.lol


For the love of ... STOP scratching your head! You'll make it bleed and people will think you've got little lodgers  (And I know from painful experience it stings when you wash your hair with an open wound  :nonod: but that's going slightly off tangent )

Don't be fooled by Dogless's modesty - she's the ruddy leader of the In Crowd, and deservedly so.  :blushing: It's not that she goes round "liking" every pic thread (even though she does, and I can testify to that). It's because she and her dogs are charismatic and come across as genuine. Her posts tend to lack the arrogance and holier-than-thou tone that others tend to bring to the table.

Me? I don't post much anymore, and picture threads from me tend to be rare, mainly because there's only so many pics you can post of the dogs in the same pose before they get boring  I tend to read much more than I post, and often find that, a lot of the time, what I'm thinking has already been said anyway.

I do get that it's annoying when you say something, someone else says exactly the same thing after you, and seems to get more likes/replies etc, because it's happened to me recently in a recent thread. I went back and counted my likes (I'm not usually that obsessed - I'm bloody grateful for every like I get ) and then counted the first instance of the same remark being said by someone else, and tbf, I actually got more likes than the second post.

My dogs hardly ever get mentioned in the dog stealing threads, and when they do, it's usually after protest on my part. I've stopped caring, tbh. They're my world, they are, to me, the best dogs on the forum, so who cares what strangers behind a screen think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> Very few people comment on my photo threads, and likewise with my general threads about McKenzie.
> 
> She's just generally not a dog that people seem to like - there's popular breeds of dogs on this forum and she's just not a popular breed (if you don't believe me, read the 'what will your next dog be?-type threads). It used to upset me that no one likes my dog, but then I realised that I don't actually give a rat's fart what other people (most of whom I have never met and never will meet) think of my dog. I think she's the best dog on the forum and that's all that matters.


I think you suffer from time zone difference too. 
Everyone keeps telling me how much they love Bates and Breez but then I post pictures of them and they dont get that many likes or comments (or at least thats what it seems like to me and my overdeveloped need for thread attention).

I think Mckenzie is awesome, but it you saw the coyote video I posted yesterday, youll know part of why little dogs are not on our breed wish list any time soon. Not as long as we live out here in the boonies. Also the reason we will never have an intact bitch.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> well ill always be a the sh1!!y end of the stick
> 
> More likely to be found in the dungeons than in the throne room
> 
> ...


And don't even DARE get me started on the old cow you originally replied to!

Now there IS an old bag you don't want to mess with


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> Ahhh s*d it; I'll go back to bed *cuddles up to mrs zee*
> 
> Much less complicated  :lol: x


You'd never make it passed Zara.

But it would definitely be fun watching you try.:ihih:



MoggyBaby said:


> And another of Zaros's fantasies just came true........ :ihih:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


It's incomplete.

You forgot the Moose, a large industrial Polythene sheet and a roll of duct tape.:blushing:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Flamingoes said:


> Ps catz4 - see I've always thought of you as being royalty


ME!!!?? bwa ha ha ha!!:lol: If I was ever forum royalty Id be like the Princes in the Tower...walled up and forgotten about!LOL

Although not to toot my own horn but I bet if I ever learnt how to post photies then I could get there....coz the Midget Army are chuffin' gorgeous! I could slide under the radar on their smex appeal!:ihih:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I think you suffer from time zone difference too.
> Everyone keeps telling me how much they love Bates and Breez but then I post pictures of them and they dont get that many likes or comments (or at least thats what it seems like to me and my overdeveloped need for thread attention).
> 
> I think Mckenzie is awesome, but it you saw the coyote video I posted yesterday, youll know part of why little dogs are not on our breed wish list any time soon. Not as long as we live out here in the boonies. Also the reason we will never have an intact bitch.


coyote vid?? missed that one


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it's largely to do with how prolific posters are. If you post all the time + have a numerically bigger presence... those people are easier to remember because you never get a chance to forget 

It's probably worth mentioning that even if you don't get lots of likes or replies- it doesn't mean that you're being actively ignored. I take in lots of what I read but only end up participating a small bit.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Zaros said:


> You'd never make it passed Zara.
> 
> But it would definitely be fun watching you try.:ihih:
> 
> ...


F_ _ _ that! (Yes, I know - worst pun EVER  )

I'm ALWAYS up for a moose and a bit of duct-tape though :w00t:



catz4m8z said:


> ME!!!?? bwa ha ha ha!!:lol: If I was ever forum royalty Id be like the Princes in the Tower...walled up and forgotten about!LOL
> 
> Although not to toot my own horn but I bet if I ever learnt how to post photies then I could get there....coz the Midget Army are chuffin' gorgeous! I could slide under the radar on their smex appeal!:ihih:


I meant it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> F_ _ _ that! (Yes, I know - worst pun EVER  )
> 
> I'm ALWAYS up for a moose and a bit of duct-tape though :w00t:


_*Moggybaby wonders if Flams is getting her Moose and her Mousse mixed up again....???? Personally, Moggybaby prefers having Black Cherry yoghurt licked off. Moggybaby now wonders if that is too much information??*_

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

lilythepink said:


> coyote vid?? missed that one


This one 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/374894-holy-cow-crazy-video.html


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

There is obviously an in crowd on here but it's never bothered me. 

I don't really come on here to get likes, it doesn't bother me 1 bit if no one likes my posts. I don't come here for that . I come here to relieve boredom or if I have a problem. 

If you do come here for that then maybe you need to re-evaluate your life.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Can understand where the OP is coming from on this, let's not be delusional that it doesn't happen and most of us have been here long enough to see it in one form or another or sadly to be on the receiving end.

I'm very sorry that the friend of the OP decided to leave because of such behaviour from some members but I am comforted by the fact that for all those that like to use their forum presence as a weapon there are loads more that use it to help and support fellow members, yes I've seen that side of the forum in action too.

On another note, as a mod I try to see both members sides of what is being discussed, I don't always get it right (willing to admit that, hey only human ) and I know I've had words with a few of you here (also some who haven't posted in this thread) but I try my best to be objective and deal with what I see in front of me, not everyone will agree with what I say when closing threads and banning people but be under no illusions, I start each day afresh, I don't hold onto anything that is said on here about me personally to use it against people at a later date, or to boycott threads they put up just to be nasty, I'm really not into that at all, it's a real shame more members aren't as tolerant  

As I say to my children when I'm being accused of favouritism "I love you all equally". Wasn't going to post here but felt it needed saying.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Westiema what a true post....Thanks..

When I first joined I also went through these times I'm sure alot of us do. But I have to say when I was in my darkest days and felt lost and alone in a room full of people it was here and another forum that helped me, that brought me back. There is something about the compassion of complete strangers that is so different from the people right in front of you.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> I don't hold onto anything that is said on here about me personally to use it against people at a later date


Is that so????

*You SHED LOVER you!!!!*










:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah MB, I have no room for virtual baggage as I have more than enough in real life :lol:

Gotta love a nice shed :001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> Westiema what a true post....Thanks..
> 
> When I first joined I also went through these times I'm sure alot of us do. But I have to say when I was in my darkest days and felt lost and alone in a room full of people it was here and another forum that helped me, that brought me back. *There is something about the compassion of complete strangers that is so different from the people right in front of you*.


Absolutely know what you mean.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> This one
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/374894-holy-cow-crazy-video.html


oh wow...thank you. so close to civilization too.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I can understand why it would upset some people. 
Okay bear with me, because I'm probably not going to make a lot of sense.

Say you've had a bad day and you've gone through all the faff of putting photos on here or posting something and then you see that it's had hundreds of views but it's basically been ignored, then someone else posts a thread and loads of people comment or 'like' it. 
Internetz or no, it's still a form of rejection by real people, and I think a lot of people with a sensitive nature would feel a bit hurt and 'unpopular'.
I imagine this forum is possibly the main source of social interaction a lot of people on here have, so they would feel more upset by things than others.

A friend of mine went through a phase of ignoring me every so often, I was at a gig and he walked in said hello to everyone and gave everyone a hug but completely ignored me. It was incredibly embarrassing - especially as I hadn't done anything to deserve it and was going to film the band he was with.
So I think it would feel similar to some people when their posts or photos get ignored.

...makes perfect sense to me! :crazy:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I can understand why it would upset some people.
> Okay bear with me, because I'm probably not going to make a lot of sense.
> 
> Say you've had a bad day and you've gone through all the faff of putting photos on here or posting something *and then you see that it's had hundreds of views *but it's basically been ignored, then someone else posts a thread and loads of people comment or 'like' it.
> ...


Makes perfect sense, and I can see why people would think like that, but RE the bit in Bold, how many of them are Google or Search Bots and not really human at all? 

I never take notice of how many views any of my threads get because I know a percentage of them will be search bots.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I am, though, very happy to be your friend hun because you are very funny, and sweet, and you keep us all very entertained with your 'phone-speak'. I know that I am one of many who think this of you. You have plenty of friends around here. xx
> 
> .


I miss your 'phone speak' Flamingoes 



Colliebarmy said:


> BTW, anyone without a Border Collie cant join my crowd, they are - like - totally weird OMG....


Can I join your 'in-crowd'? Just got to get some dye to turn Indie's brown bits white....... 



MoggyBaby said:


> _*Moggybaby wonders if Flams is getting her Moose and her Mousse mixed up again....???? Personally, Moggybaby prefers having Black Cherry yoghurt licked off. *Moggybaby now wonders if that is too much information??**_
> 
> YES IT IS FAR TOO MUCH INFO!! Surely it should be greek yoghurt and honey??
> 
> .


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't actually care if I'm in the "in crowd".. it's a forum on the web


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

cloversmum said:


> I don't actually care if I'm in the "in crowd".. it's a forum on the web


I like your attitude! :lol:


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

Its okay K9, I`ll like your photos and we`ll be friends sweetie   :crazy:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

BaileyTerrierThing said:


> Its okay K9, I`ll like your photos and we`ll be friends sweetie   :crazy:


How come you are posting under two different account names?


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

labradrk said:


> How come you are posting under two different account names?


I`m Canine K9`s Mum


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> Westiema what a true post....Thanks..
> 
> When I first joined I also went through these times I'm sure alot of us do. But I have to say when I was in my darkest days and felt lost and alone in a room full of people it was here and another forum that helped me, that brought me back. There is something about the compassion of complete strangers that is so different from the people right in front of you.


This totally, I have no idea about royals or cliques, frankly I dont care. I needed help and I got it, I got blasted with my first posts but I listened and the result was I got un-ending support and cheerleading from people who understood 

I have met some brilliant 'imaginary'  friends through PF who have supported me through allsorts, not just dog related dramas but also given shed loads of support and helped me through an awful personal time and yes given me the strength to carry through, and carry on.

We sought each other out in a way that real life friends dont. They are friends because we truly have stuff in common, its nothing to do with living in the same town, being at school together, sharing our first drunken adventures etc etc its to do with a common goal.

So yes I may well like more of the sh!t they say than the sh!t others say cos, I notice it, I agree with it, I know what they mean instantly, blah di blah. And of course I will notice if someone takes askance at them more than I would someone else, or at least care more to say something, but that is not an unusual thing in life.

ETA I add though that if they ever say stuff I dont agree with I call them on it.

Basically K9 you will get used to it it happens, I know it wasn't your intention but all these sort of threads do is cause more angst and grief and paranoia in the people who do care what people think. Everybody go love your dog, budgie, fish,  cat if you must


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BaileyTerrierThing said:


> I`m Canine K9`s Mum


Oh Oh!

I'm on me best behaviour Mrs.

Honest.

It was them not me.:yesnod:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

My life is much happier if I try not to care too much about internet forums lol 

I try to be polite, offer advice, share experiences where I can and sometimes just offend everyone pointlessly for a laugh 

There's only one member I dread, and she's been terrorising newbies on forums for nearly a decade lol - can you guess who it is? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

BaileyTerrierThing said:


> I`m Canine K9`s Mum


Not another one that accidentally forgot to log out of one account before logging into another to reply to something they posted themselves as someone else...easily done...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think some members are a bit more *confrontational* than others, if that's the right word. I know I'm an opinionated pain in the posterior sometimes, and I'm very sure some simply do not like my style of posting. What I find odd is that anyone allows an internet forum like this to upset them, I think the only time I've been really pee'd off was when a group of people got together to try and *discredit* me when Tau's litter was on the ground. Fortunately, the internet being what it is, I had proof of previous conversations and simply copied and pasted it, which showed who was telling the truth. These days I use the ignore function an awful lot more, life's too short to let people you don't know stress you out


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Not another one that accidentally forgot to log out of one account before logging into another to reply to something they posted themselves as someone else...easily done...


 
I'll happily say that I personally do only post on this account. I have no idea how my mum spends her time on here and what she posts, is what she personally writes. We do only have one laptop in the house so do log in and out of each other's throughout the day, yes. I don't know if that is what you meant though?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Awe pete!:sad:
> 
> I never realised.:nonod:
> 
> ...


You sound like my old fellah when he is on top form.. Wicked


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Muze said:


> My life is much happier if I try not to care too much about internet forums lol
> 
> I try to be polite, offer advice, share experiences where I can and sometimes just offend everyone pointlessly for a laugh
> 
> There's only one member I dread, and she's been terrorising newbies on forums for nearly a decade lol - can you guess who it is? :tongue_smilie:


Erm. No! God but I'm naive. Perhaps everything is just more rosy down in Bunnyland. Or perhaps I was terrorised and never noticed. Is it the potato lady???


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> _*Moggybaby wonders if Flams is getting her Moose and her Mousse mixed up again....???? Personally, Moggybaby prefers having Black Cherry yoghurt licked off. Moggybaby now wonders if that is too much information??*_
> .


Why does the flavour matter if it's not you doing the licking?!



canuckjill said:


> Westiema what a true post....Thanks..
> 
> When I first joined I also went through these times I'm sure alot of us do. But I have to say when I was in my darkest days and felt lost and alone in a room full of people it was here and another forum that helped me, that brought me back. There is something about the compassion of complete strangers that is so different from the people right in front of you.


So know what you mean! Whilst it wasn't anywhere near as difficult as what you've endured, a forum sincerely helped me last year after the accident. It kept me entertained and showed me the true milk of human kindness, with people offering practical help and presents. Amazing how people are so compassionate during a crisis.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

The more I think about this thread the more I find it odd. 

I think favouritism is a really simplistic way to look at what is essentially a very complex social platform - much like real life. 

The way I see it the forum is not much different to real life...

You don't agree with everyone in real life..


There's those that you want to physically shake sense into 

Those you will never understand their logic or agree with their choices / decisions but there is most importantly those you share a lot with, who you 'understand' and that you enjoy spending time with and talking to. 

I don't think its about being a sheep, being 'popular' or a favourite- Its about connecting and communication to a wide audience and you tend to drift / talk to more those you understand so to speak. 

Does my drival make any sense  it did in my head.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Holy shitt, what a pathetic thread.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Holy shitt, what a pathetic thread.


I'm more worried about where the Austrians have gone?!

You shiiiiit  (but wherever you been?' ) x

Lmao _ Australians!!!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> I'm more worried about where the Austrians have gone?!
> 
> You shiiiiit  (but wherever you been?' ) x
> 
> Lmao _ Australians!!!!!!


Hello you


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Holy shitt, what a pathetic thread.


Oh I dunno...!!!

That piccie of SueWhite was pretty cool!! :thumbup:



:lol:

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Holy shitt, what a pathetic thread.


But it has run to 16 pages so far when certain members didn't think they were getting enough attention or responses to threads they posted.:thumbup1:

Irony eh?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> But it has run to 16 pages so far when certain members didn't think they were getting enough attention or responses to threads they posted.:thumbup1:
> 
> Irony eh?


Ummm..... The Irony thread was this one:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/374900-ironic.html

This is the thread for the 'Woe is Me' brigade.

Or maybe I am confused again.....!! 

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ummm..... The Irony thread was this one:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/374900-ironic.html
> 
> ...


No! I mean yes you are confused but no, this is Ironic.

[youtube_browser]Jne9t8sHpUc[/youtube_browser]

Which in fact there's nothing ironic about it at all


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh I dunno...!!!
> 
> That piccie of SueWhite was pretty cool!! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:dita::dita:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> :dita::dita:


Sue - your class is beyond compare!!!! :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

There are always cliques on forums and if that bothers someone then I'd suggest (kindly) that forums are not for them. 

Me, I'm a thread killer and certainly not in any clique. If I like a post I "like" it regardless of who posted it and any previous disagreements/difference of opinions i've had with them. 

I've had a few of my threads disappear without a single comment/like but "meh" I wouldn't lose sleep over it but I do tend to post comments on posts I see slipping down the list with plenty of views but no replies IF I can contribute something to it even if it is only an "awwww...pretty puss!" sort of comment because I know that sometimes a forum is someones only human contact each day. For that reason I would never say things like "use the search, this subjects been done to death" etc. Which I've seen a few times on "in/out cat" & "Collar v collarless" type threads.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Polski said:


> There are always cliques on forums and if that bothers someone then I'd suggest (kindly) that forums are not for them.
> 
> *Me, I'm a thread killer* and certainly not in any clique. If I like a post I "like" it regardless of who posted it and any previous disagreements/difference of opinions i've had with them.
> 
> I've had a few of my threads disappear without a single comment/like but "meh" I wouldn't lose sleep over it but I do tend to post comments on posts I see slipping down the list with plenty of views but no replies IF I can contribute something to it even if it is only an "awwww...pretty puss!" sort of comment because I know that sometimes a forum is someones only human contact each day. For that reason I would never say things like "use the search, this subjects been done to death" etc. Which I've seen a few times on "in/out cat" & "Collar v collarless" type threads.


Ohhhhhhh no you're not!!!!!!  

.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm Thread Killer


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I sincerely hope nobody is calling me pathetic for starting this thread! I never said the OP, someone I was speaking to did and I shared it because its a public forum and I wanted to see what everyone thought. 
Makes you wonder really doesn`t it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Canine K9 said:


> I sincerely hope nobody is calling me pathetic for starting this thread! I never said the OP, someone I was speaking to did and I shared it because its a public forum and I wanted to see what everyone thought.


Nah, not calling you pathetic, just the thread topic you chose. I dunno.. get a life, springs to mind.



Canine K9 said:


> Makes you wonder really doesn`t it


Sure does


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> Nah, not calling you pathetic, just the thread topic you chose. I dunno.. get a life, springs to mind.
> 
> Sure does


Its a public forum, I can start a thread on anything I want. Just because you don`t agree with it, doesn`t make it wrong. Tbh you`re right, I really should get a life, rather than spend it on here. See ya!


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Polski said:


> For that reason I would never say things like "use the search, this subjects been done to death" etc. Which I've seen a few times on "in/out cat" & "Collar v collarless" type threads.


Hear, hear. It _really_ annoys me when I see this. Some poor bugger is made to feel this big while the image of someone yawning at the noob posting a pointless/silly/overdone question/point of view is burned into their brain.

Not that I'm bitter or anything.



Edited to add that I love the photo of dear Sue


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Its a public forum, I can start a thread on anything I want. Just because you don`t agree with it, doesn`t make it wrong. Tbh you`re right, I really should get a life, rather than spend it on here. See ya!


Not bad going its done 17 pages and kept us amused.:thumbup1:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Its a public forum, I can start a thread on anything I want!


Indeed it is and of course you can.

Just not dogs as food. Goldfish and chips and strawberry mouse.:wink:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> I sincerely hope nobody is calling me pathetic for starting this thread! I never said the OP, someone I was speaking to did and I shared it because its a public forum and I wanted to see what everyone thought.
> Makes you wonder really doesn`t it


Yes you can and people who don't like it don't have to reply of course


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> Its a public forum, I can start a thread on anything I want. Just because you don`t agree with it, doesn`t make it wrong. Tbh you`re right, I really should get a life, rather than spend it on here. See ya!


Of course you can! It got a lot of people posting and thinking and giggling so I think it was well worth starting


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks  I got pretty offended by previous comments


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Thanks  I got pretty offended by previous comments


You really shouldn't take things to heart. It's just words on a screen.

I've been called pathetic by several people before today.

A psychiatrist, two police officers, a solicitor and a judge. Kinda makes me officially pathetic don't you think.

But do you know what really gets my door down?

I'll tell you......

You know when your driving along the motorway and you come upon those electrically operated driver information/notification signs...... well I get really offended when it reads;

ZAROS, YOU'RE A TW4T!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Thanks  I got pretty offended by previous comments


Like Zaros said, don't take it to heart, there will never be a thread where everybody agrees, usually those that disagree with you on one subject agree with you on the next!



Zaros said:


> You really shouldn't take things to heart. It's just words on a screen.
> 
> I've been called pathetic by several people before today.
> 
> ...


If it's official then does that give you total one-up-manship on here?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

delca1 said:


> If it's official then does that give you total one-up-manship on here?


In exploits perhaps.

But not privileges.

They've all been taken away from me for the next 7 weeks. :sad:


----------

